# Multi strain mother? we're gonna try..



## Sir_Tokie (Jan 23, 2009)

I know that you can graft plants together just like they do the apple trees pear trees pecans trees and so on. Heck in 9th grade science class we had a project where we grafted yellow peas and green peas, and yes they grew yellow on one side and green on the other. So i was thinking of taking a few of my favorite strains and doing a few grafts onto one plant and trying to make me a 1 mother multi strain. Here's the plan I take a papaya plant I have chosen she is good and healthy then take a cutting from my blue mystic and another from my K2 and yet another from my white widow and graft theses cutting to my papaya and then wait about 10 to 12 weeks for her to heal. Now i know in the tree species by doing multi grafts they will produce the same genitics as the graft that was added. And those genitics never change, so I am wondering if this will hold true in the MJ strains. SoI am gonna take a chance and try it out and if anyone has any input or comments PLEASE throw them my way ...take care... Oh and by the way the peas themselfs were not 1/2 green and 1/2 yellow the green grafts were green peas and the yellow grafts were yellow peas.


----------



## Growdude (Jan 23, 2009)

Please show us how you going to graft.
I would love to learn how this is done.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 23, 2009)

*yes a full picture tutorial as your doing it please 


ohh and goodluck :48:
*


----------



## blancolighter (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't see why the genetics would change, I think it should work, assuming MJ grafts well...


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 23, 2009)

i wanna watch 
hope it works for you good luck


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 23, 2009)

Ive been thinkin about this for awhile... goodluck..Keep us posted.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jan 29, 2009)

totally possible, and yes mj takes fine to the tek.


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 29, 2009)

I too have thought of doing this... I am just not experienced at grafting.... I have grafted fruit trees a lil bit, but neve soft tissue plants.


----------



## SMOK3R (Mar 1, 2009)

Sounds awesome.... get some pictures for sure.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Mar 2, 2009)

Hello all just an update on my multi strain mother. I have choosen a Mother plant to start with it is a Papaya and now I am just waiting on a few other pheno's to grow out. Waiting on my WW and my Blue mystic to vegg up a little more. Then I will be grafting them together only gonna go with the 3 strains instead of the 4 I mentioned above. But when these are ready I will have pics and directions on how to graft them together, wish me luck...take care..


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 2, 2009)

I just wanted to let you know I was reading about someone grafting mj and they said it took rather easily and yes each strain did retain it's own genetics, just like your pea graft. I've also read about people trying to graft MJ to hops with little to no success. What technique of grafting are you going to use(T-graft, cleft, .etc)?


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey cadlamike1 I am going to use 2 types of grafting 1st I am going to do a cleft graft at the top there will be 2 different strains added there and then a 2nd graft will be added to the side of the plant. This is known as a side veener graft. If this works then I will do another plant and have 2 plants with 6 strains to choose from. When it comes time to clone. Instead of 6 mothers sitting around. Hope it works...take care..


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Mar 13, 2009)

any luck so far?
i sure would like to see a journal of this if its possible


----------



## cdogs (Mar 13, 2009)

i sure hope this works.  i would love to have one plant instead of five mothers.  can you post pictures as you go?  i'm going to ask my brother about this, he's been at it for forty years.  we've talked about trying this.  how big is the mother you're grafting to.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 14, 2009)

yeah, any updates!?


----------



## donkey942 (Mar 14, 2009)

well this is def interesting ill be watching as this could server to conserve space verry well are you going to lst after to keep height down?


----------



## chinaman (Mar 18, 2009)

This should be very doable i used to graft peyote cactus to san pedro for quicker grow rates works just fine great idea to do with MJ cant wait for pics gluck man


----------



## 420benny (Mar 18, 2009)

I too like this idea. I would pick my strongest plant as far as roots and a big fat stalk goes for my "base" plant. I have an orchard and the pears are grafted on quince stock because they are hardy and easy to graft with.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Apr 2, 2009)

Well guys and gals, I'm sorry to say this project will be put on the back burner until September of 09 for now. I am on a time restraint as of a few weeks ago. And I have to have everything that I am growing now finished by the middle of June. And yes it sux but what do ya do? My daughter is coming to stay a few months this summer and I don't grow when she's visiting. So everything must be finished before she arrives. But she's worth it because we live so far apart and don't see each other that often. So the ladies are in flower and will be finished a couple of weeks before she arrives.(I"m so excited about her coming to visit.) But I have done alot of research and YES I believe it will work and we are going to continue in the fall. And another thing if anyone else trys to do this and they have success please let us know your outcome like I said I will stop growing for the summer but will still be around checking things out on the forum...take care..


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 2, 2009)

too bad but good news
good luck when the time comes


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Apr 2, 2009)

Sir_Tokie said:
			
		

> Well guys and gals, I'm sorry to say this project will be put on the back burner until September of 09 for now. I am on a time restraint as of a few weeks ago. And I have to have everything that I am growing now finished by the middle of June. And yes it sux but what do ya do? My daughter is coming to stay a few months this summer and I don't grow when she's visiting. So everything must be finished before she arrives. But she's worth it because we live so far apart and don't see each other that often. So the ladies are in flower and will be finished a couple of weeks before she arrives.(I"m so excited about her coming to visit.) But I have done alot of research and YES I believe it will work and we are going to continue in the fall. And another thing if anyone else trys to do this and they have success please let us know your outcome like I said I will stop growing for the summer but will still be around checking things out on the forum...take care..


excuses..excuses......  Im teasin'..."family first" right... lookin forward...


----------



## Hick (Apr 3, 2009)

Huge 'kudos' sir-tokie, for putting your daughter 'first'..


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh yeah ain't nothing like family more important then anything else...take care..


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Apr 15, 2009)

i guess i have to be patient like everyone else.  ive never really thought of grafting MJ strains together but i wish you could graft MJ with a fast growing bamboo.

SSH


----------

